# Odd Behavior/Death of Cagemate



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

I hope somebody can give me some ideas to help Tybalt. I had Tybalt and Watson for almost 2 years. Watson died about two weeks ago and Tybalt became depressed. For a good week he was eating less and sleeping more. He appeared stressed and frantic when he was awake and about. Now that he seems to have recovered from his depression, he wants attention constantly. I have no problem taking him out often and letting him explore while supervised, but as soon as he's out and done with cuddling, he wants to get on the ground. I put him down and he runs halfway through my apartment to get back in his cage. So I lift him in and he's begging to come out. Then as soon as he's out he wants to go in. I don't know what's going on with him but he seems stressed, frantic and confused. Is it possible he's looking for Watson around the apartment 2 weeks later?

As far as his health, I have noticed a bit of porphyrin around his nose and he's sneezing a little bit but he's plenty active, grooming himself and eating fine. His breathing sounds and appears normal. I figure the porphyrin is from being stressed (from Watson's death and a recent lice infestation that is hopefully gone) but I'm keeping an eye out for other symptoms. But I don't know what to do to keep him happy. I am getting two new rats in a few weeks (assuming Tybalt's sneezing stops) so eventually he will have some company... but in the meantime I don't know how to calm him down. Any ideas?


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

I've never dealt with a death in my rat family (and I'm dreading the day), but it seems like Tybalt is just really missing his friend. When he goes in and out, maybe he's looking for him. He's also probably pretty lonely. I think getting new cagemates will definitely help him. The best I can say is just to continue giving him as much attention as humanly possible until your new guys get there.
Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

All you can do is continue to be with him as much as you can. Rats definitely have a mourning period for lost cagemates; when my boy Hades had to be put to sleep after a sudden stroke, his two cage friends Kain and Raziel became very subdued for about three weeks before they began to resume some of their normal behaviour. They didn't play with each other, they didn't climb, they pretty much just laid together in their bed quietly for days and only got up to eat or to do the toilet. They were more cuddly than usual with me too. It's my experience that when ill or sad, rats need their owner's attention and love more than ever. Tybalt does seem to be looking for his friend; did Watson die in the cage, did Tybalt get to see his body? If not, he won't know why Watson is gone which will be confusing to him. A lot of people recommend a rat being allowed to see their departed cagemates so they know what's happened. I did it with my boy Magnus, when his cagemate Eramus suddenly passed away I let him look at the body on the couch for a few minutes. He was a bit quiet after that but he didn't go through the longer period of sadness that Kain and Raziel did (they never got to see Hades, as we had to leave his body with the vet for cremation.)

You're already giving him lots of attention and arranging for him to have company again, you're doing all you can for him at the moment.


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes, Watson did die in the cage. I was away that day and he was quite cold by the time I saw him. Tybalt seemed mortified, eyes super wide, and refused to leave the top shelf of the cage (Watson was on the bottom level). I went to bury Watson and when I came back, Tybalt was very mopey and sullen. After almost a week he wanted constant attention and he's been that way since. I really hope I can introduce him to the new guys and they get along eventually.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh the poor thing, it must have been so sad for him. I hope he gets on well with the new boys and gets the spring back into his step.


----------

